# Sports - What do you do ?



## WHIZZER

I Play Badminton with a few mates everyweek and hit the gym ( running and weights mainly) 

Enjoy a bit of clay pigeon Shooting every now and again and have just got a Ping pong table !!! 

What sports do you do ?


----------



## cossiecol

Mixed Martial Arts and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.

Others that I need to get back into as I really haven't done much in the past few years are:

Ten pin bowling 
Curling


----------



## R7KY D

Golf it's all I was ever good at


----------



## A&J

Ive got real lazy ever since my son was born 2 years ago...I played some football in between until i injured my knee...now I get to play with legos with the little guy :lol: 

I still do some jogging and a bit of freeletics but not as much as I wanted too.

I used to pole vault in my younger days...was really good at it too :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Used to do karate, boxing and football but my knees are absolutely ruined now days so unfortunately I can't do any of them anymore. Shame really as I loved it, tried playing football a few times recently but I just can't do it, puts me in agony for days 

Now I just do motocross and play pool and snooker, even that can be a challenge for my knees tbh. Need to get back Into golf really but hard to find the time


----------



## Kimo

Boxing, darts, cricket

Dabble in other stuff but no good at it lol


----------



## muzzer

Now, nothing but i used to throw the javelin at county level at school. Then did muay thai for a while. Done the whole golf thing but hated it. I did start swimming but had to stop, must get back into it again


----------



## KugaStu

Cycling... time trials, been doing this since the age of 14. Regulary posting times of 22 minutes for 10's and 58's for 25's.


----------



## SBM

Cycling - mainly of road, did some trail questing a few years ago
Swimming, also snorkeling when on holiday

Just taken up running at lunchtime with a group at work - its going from Couch to 5K in 9 weeks. now in week 4, going good :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rugby for me &#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## JJ_

I used to play football, now I just train. 

Weights & boxing is my other core as well as trail biking when the weather is a bit warmer


----------



## RaceGlazer

Tonight is our weekly 8-11 a side football, a group of 40+ year old dads and some of their kids (who are somewhat fitter) for an hour and half outside in all weather. Been doing it for 7 years now and still just about get away with it, despite being pretty much the oldest.

Nothing much else to report that doesnt involved sitting on my backside...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Football, Swimming and Mountain biking.


----------



## President Swirl

I used to play golf for the Junior West Midlands league. Also played for a tennis club in my youth. I still love golf, though seldom play. Even less so the tennis. Shame how things take a back seat.


----------



## jenks

Local league snooker, cycling( cyclo-cross bike so on and light off road) archery and occasionally golf.

I used to be pretty useful at pool, playing at County u21 level and making the finals of the biggest pro-am tournament in the country twice, but not played competitively for about 15 years.


----------



## Simz

Throw the odd arrow but aiming more to get on my mountain bike this year, joined a gym last year but packed up after about 8 months, used to like Karate but no time these days.


----------



## mayhem85

I practised krav maga until today, as my shoulder is officially knackered. I used to taekwondo before that, and general athletics. Found the gym thing quite boring really


----------



## ITHAQVA

Powerlifitng :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Too tired after washing the car......


----------



## Bod42

Rugby and Golf, different ends of the spectrum but pretty good at both of them a few years back. Dont get to play nearly as much as I would like these days.


----------



## Bill58

Skiing, snowboarding, mountain biking and weight training. I don't get out as often as I would like skiing and boarding as I am too busy fixing them in my full time job.


----------



## chewy_

I play football both 5 a side & 11 a side
Weight training
Cycling.

Quite active really, then there's washing the car most weekends


----------



## camerashy

I'm a Sloth apart from turning over my allotment.


----------



## Kriminal

Weight training 3 days a week. That's enough for a 47 year old :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

Gym on a Tuesday and Thursday
(7k run, 2k row, 10k cycle and some leg weights)
Road Cycling on a Saturday or Sunday (between 20 and 40miles)
When the weather picks up I play golf every other week too


----------



## DiM3ch

Weight train three times a week and competition shooter


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Wash two cars that's enough! 

Oh and hill walking 2 or 3 times a week and clay pigeon shooting.


----------



## badly_dubbed

powerlifting is my thing, not that I'm any good at it lol


----------



## fat-tony

Mountain biking, long distance cyclocross. Used to do ultra marathons, but work got it the way of training  still run in the morning and throw kettle bells around.


----------



## steve6690

Scuba diving with a rebreather when I get the chance. I got into road cycling a couple of years ago (time trialling ) and I train in my garage on my swish new turbo trainer. Hoping for a sub 25 minute 10 this year but that's a tall order tbh. If I do it, my reward will be a time trial bike.
Plus weights 3 times a week.


----------



## A&J

Found a picture of something I used to (love to) do 


And something I do a bit too much of now that Im not proud of


----------

